# hybrids!!!



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok guys
I know hybrid frogs along with the practice is frowned upon by all...( including myself )

So I have read hundreds of threads emphasizing " honesty", " truth" and " loyalty" 

So here is a truthful honest question.....

Who has thought of hybridizing a frog or simply letting their imagination wonder what frog+frog would = to what awesome looking frog?????


Ok, Ill go first....( does not mean I would ever let myself do it....but Ill admit, I can imagine it)

My dream hybrid would be a r. Benedicta with a san cristobal( only if it carried on with those awesome black shades!).


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Do you just enjoy pain?

s


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ive honestly never even thought about it


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

No kidding, what we have isn't good enough?

I love my frogs - I don't even neeeeeeed to think about this.

s


stemcellular said:


> Ive honestly never even thought about it


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive never thought about it either and like all of you boys, will jump on whoevers ass if I I ever even get a whif of them doing it. But after a couple of my friends brought it up and asked what 2 frogs would make a hell of a cool frog we simply replied....so mine was a san cristobal and a benedicta.....now, if imagining is a crime.....then arrest me because I am sooo guilty. Didnt mean to offend and cause a crease to our hobby, but like some guys like to participate in " laire" or " dungeons and dragons" I let my mind wonder and simply come up with a make believe frog....


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Id be more than happy to snap pics of every single frog I have to show ya they are all true morphs.....except some of the ones you have yet to see here....; )

Sorry if my post is coming off in the worst of ways.... Geez....I shat my pants when I got my first azerus....of course what we have is more than enough and with alot more to come....


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

F.y.I. to all who see this tomorrow....let me rephrase....

What frogs features would go with another frogs features and simply still look beautilful as the two frogs combined? 

My two favorite frogs are cristobals and benedictas.....and I simply imagined a san cristobal from " el cuadro de el monte" and a r. Benedicta and pictured a cristo with black shades and thought he looked like a badass!


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

I apologize for my grammar......alcohol+ typing= blah blah blah blah blah!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

John


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd like to see a blue leuc. Let's say an azureus x leuc cross.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

cairo11 said:


> Ive never thought about it either and like all of you boys, will jump on whoevers ass if I I ever even get a whif of them doing it. But after a couple of my friends brought it up and asked what 2 frogs would make a hell of a cool frog we simply replied....so mine was a san cristobal and a benedicta.....now, if imagining is a crime.....then arrest me because I am sooo guilty. Didnt mean to offend and cause a crease to our hobby, but like some guys like to participate in " laire" or " dungeons and dragons" I let my mind wonder and simply come up with a make believe frog....


But you obviously HAVE thought about it, hence the genesis of this post


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> I'd like to see a blue leuc. Let's say an azureus x leuc cross.


Here you go. Just scroll down as this thread has a few actual pictures. One can search the internet also not just DB.

How do you feel about hybridizing dart frogs - Page 2 - Dart Frog Forums


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Am I the only one that died a little inside when I read the title?


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Golden State Mantellas said:


> But you obviously HAVE thought about it, hence the genesis of this post


Never evet about doing such thing...haha....but Ok, I will be a man and admit I did ( Imagine) my cristos with black benedicta shades....but I did consider crossing my benedictas with my chocolate lab because who wouldnt want labs with black shades???

Redacted: Threats are not a good idea.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Since you were a few sheets to the wind when you started this thread, does that make this thread the equivalent of calling people you haven't seen in a long time when drunk?


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

do people ever think of putting another girl's face or butt or boobies on their woman and thinking about what they would look like? sure they do! they just don't tell their lady they thought about it! i think this is the same concept lol


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

ryan10517 said:


> do people ever think of putting another girl's face or butt or boobies on their woman and thinking about what they would look like? sure they do! they just don't tell their lady they thought about it! i think this is the same concept lol


This concept has never even crossed my mind. I think you people have too much time at your disposal. 

I'll play though. I would like to see the blue background of my azuerus, the red splash of my galacts, bat wings, uh....flippers...and I guess the aforementioned boobies. That's it, I guess.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Boondoggle said:


> This concept has never even crossed my mind. I think you people have too much time at your disposal.
> 
> I'll play though. I would like to see the blue background of my azuerus, the red splash of my galacts, bat wings, uh....flippers...and I guess the aforementioned boobies. That's it, I guess.


hey man....dont you forget about my benedictas black shades on it!!!.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Ed said:


> Since you were a few sheets to the wind when you started this thread, does that make this thread the equivalent of calling people you haven't seen in a long time when drunk?


Instead of drunk dialing we have drunk posting!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

I look at this, and I think gilding the lily.  There is an advertisement here in the UK, it shows a lovely rose blume. First it gets sprayed with strong perfume, then splattered with dye, it's an advert pointing out that you don't ruin natural beauty by messing with it, and that is exactly how I see deliberately hybridising frogs. There's too much of it goes on with fish already.

I came to this hobby via freshwater shrimp, where the top hobbyists have the exact same mindset. Don't try to gild the lily.

Ade


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I got into frogs as an impulse. I was trying to get into chameleons at a local reptile expo but the chameleon guy didn't end up showing. I thought to myself "i've got $700 in my wallet, I've gotta spend it on _something." Found a dart frog guy, bought some frogs. For the record, HORRIBLE way to get started in this hobby. I don't recommend it. Point is, back then I'd only seen half a dozen types of darts. So yes, I thought about hybridizing. It took me about two days after doing real research to eliminate that thought from my mind. Too much natural variation for hybridizing to have any benefit.

I do want to point out, while it may be cool for some to imagine their own features from different frogs all in the same frog, hybridizing is very unlikely to result in the "ideal" frog.

As far as my perfect frog, I don't think there could be anything cooler than the perfect "koi" sylvaticus. Not high white, not high red, and enough black to be noticeable but not so much that the black is overbearing or distracting.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Say no more! A koi has been, and will remain my frog to get and wont stop trying. Im getting close, but very very far still. Haha. For the record to all, simply finding out 10 years ago that there was a red frog with blue legs simply amazed me and put me into hard studying and working towards someday getting one....It was and still is my favorite frog and colors...never would I mess with that. The other night simply my friend brought it up on how ( funny)my cristo would look w my benedictas shades...since their tanks are next to ea other and both were out for us to observe.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

cairo11, I feel sad reading your posts on hybridization. OK, we all like to exercise our imagination, and thinking about a San Cristobal X R. benedicta would be neat, IF the hybrid did what you think it might.

These creatures are perfect--they have evolved over thousands of years based on the Darwinian Laws of Natural Selection. They have unique aposematic coloration (don't know what this is?--look it up!) based on the predators in their habitat.

Have you ever had a genetics class? Do you understand the meaning of mitosis, meiosis, Mendelian Law, dominant and recessive genes? Have you mapped the dominant and recessive genes of the frogs you want to hybridize? One is large and the other is very small--are you even sure they COULD hybridize?

Please, please, please--have your feelings and thoughts, they are yours. But do stop publishing them. It is truly a waste of space and our time.

Mike in Helotes


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey mike
Before you decide to bring drama in and make a simple post into something that is not, why dont you go back and re read each post and tell me at what point did I ever mention wanting to experiment with hybrids and please go back to other posts of mine and look at a fraction of my collection and tell me which frog looks a bit experimented on....

F.y.I. I too am a college graduate and last time I checked, my diploma still hangs nicely on my wall reminding me that I am done with all and any lectures from anyone....so if you really want to do me a favor, please keep all your terminology you just googled to 
yourself.....

Give me a call someday and I will give you some tips on how to properly breed frogs.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, right.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

It is my understanding that everything we do in this hobby has a foundation in science (and scientific method). Perhaps you may not like to hear it, but all that "terminology I googled," has its place. 

I respect your degree, and your knowledge--it's just that I don't hear it displayed in the posts from you thus far.

Mike

________________________________________________________________
Forrest Gump - "Stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## Hashbaz (May 14, 2011)

Let's reword the question to make it less controversial/offensive:

"What color traits would you like to see on a newly discovered frog from a unexplored part of the rainforest?"

I like the yellow banding on Leucs, but would like to see it on a red background instead of black.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hashbaz said:


> Let's reword the question to make it less controversial/offensive:
> 
> "What color traits would you like to see on a newly discovered frog from a unexplored part of the rainforest?"
> 
> I like the yellow banding on Leucs, but would like to see it on a red background instead of black.


simply had some brewskies....and was looking at my cristo and benedictas and thought my cristo would look pretty rad if he had some shades like benedicta...like batman and robbin.....haha. thats all. That would be a very interestin leuc.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW! Remind me not to drunk-post on this board. 

Mine would have little tiny powerful legs like a pumilio and a big round body like a leuc. Whatever colors is fine


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Mine would look like Eva Longoria...no Kim Kardashian....no Kim Longdashian....no Eva Kargorian....oh god what have i done!!!!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Perhaps [I'm just suggesting here] but.... on that note....

this thread may have run it's course...

let's consider just leaving it DOA shall we?


----------

